# condensador  para motor trifa 5hp 220



## micho300 (Sep 28, 2009)

hola  necesito saber que condensador es mas recomendable  para reducir la potencia reactiva de un motor 5hp 220v trifasico.(bomba de agua)
y tambien para un motor de 45hp.
si tuvieran una tabla   de condensadores  para cada potencia seria lo maximo grasias.


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola
Hay mucha Info. en la red, solo hay que solicitarla Atraves de los BUZCADORES.

Adjunto algunos enlaces y un archivo PDF donde vienen parte de las tablas requeridas.

*http://ecmweb.com/power_quality/pf-correction-single-induction-motors-20090601/*

*http://home.earthlink.net/~jimlux/hv/pfc.htm*

*Saludos*
*a sus ordenes*


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 28, 2009)

Hola micho!. Para el primer caso debes especificar los datos del motor como cos fi del mismo y a que valor de cos fi lo qquieres llevar.

Aca va algo de información muy importante y clara. Al final una tabla donde entras con los cosenos fi de actualidad y el que queres y te resulta la capacidad necesaria.

http://www.leyden.com.ar/esp/pdf/boletin_01.pdf

saludos y espero que te sirva

Juan Jose


----------



## micho300 (Oct 5, 2009)

grasias charly y juancho, sus  datos me sirvieron grasias,
esta pagina si vale la pena


----------



## Juan Jose (Oct 5, 2009)

De nada y llama cuando precises.

saludos

juan jose


----------

